# Reef Raft - Aussie SPS Shipment......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - Some pretty nutty SPS came in last night.  I know the enclosed picture is of LPS.....but it's a teaser nonetheless  Aussie Orange/Gold Tipped Elegance. Some pretty nice eye-candy this morning.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn you got insider info LOL. hey what time are they open this morning? Can anyone answer that?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Open now.  .....nah....not insider info. I just drive around a lot. A lot.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok what about R2O. ryan isn't answering my calls. when's he open lol


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I just posted/responded in his thread. Cheers.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Stuck at home with the babies today....I guess March has looted Jay's stock by now anyways.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahh....usual suspects were all here. Still decent selection.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

As usually Iam working sooo you guys have fun! 

~Tony


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Nahh....usual suspects were all here. Still decent selection.


Early bird gets the prize...but yeah even his 'rejects' are still cooool!


----------

